# OSHA 10 Hour Construction Safety Course



## capecobras (Apr 29, 2010)

If this sort of thing is allowed to occur, any media source can attack any brand at any time and we in the HVAC industry are going to be left having to deal with the outcome of this kind of irresponsible reporting.

Why is no contractor being interviewed?
What are the conditions of these systems?
Why did this take 7 years to become a news story?
Why are the BBB reports that are alluded to by this story not being discussed?


----------

